# mites



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

i believe one of my does has mites ( i know this means they most likely all will) she has lost some fur on her face and looks to have reddish skin underneath. she is still healthy otherwise , eating and active. i obviously want to treat her and the others for mites. Due to work etc i cannot get anywhere to get actual mite treatment for around 5 days. is there any home made remedies i can try to solve the issue sooner?

I am only going on research that convinces me its mites, due to her symptoms.

Any input is much appreciated!

thanks


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I do not know if it will work on mites but garlic is supposed to work on fleas as a natural repellent.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Garlic is something that should be avoided for mice, same with onion - just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

the garlic is not to be ingested but placed like traditional ivermectin on the nape of the neck, as I said do not know if it would work on mites.

cordane why should garlic and onion be avoided, wild mice around me have no problems in eating both in my garden.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure on why they should be avoided but they're always on the "what to avoid" food lists for mice including the one on this website. In fact, most very acidic fruits and veges should apparently be avoided as they are either " toxic to mice, or are known to cause adverse reactions (such as itching, diarrhea, mental problems, etc)".


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks cordane. After doing some research I have found that Garlic is not toxic to mice unless given excess which can be the same with any veg causing dietary problems, however garlic can be just as toxic to humans and mice if alinin enters the bloodstream in excessive dosage. Alinin is just one of the components found in onions and garlic. The dosage for humans would be about 18g per kilo entering the bloodstream only.

Garlic does have many useful properties includong antibiotic and lowering chloresterol and from research done the odour of garlic is usually a good deterrent for mice in its fresh state.

So upon the research finding I would say that like other items of foodstuffs although recommended to be avoided may still be given with caution and in moderate levels. I have read that feeding the red coloured dog kibble to mice and then feeding onto snakes is harmful to the snakes this is totally untrue and the rumour was set about from a feeder breeder whom did not want competition and would not give out his source for the lab blocks long before the internet was so widely available.

So like most things on the internet do not treat them as fact without doing research. The garlic and other items to be avoided on the foods mice like thing are as a guideline only and from what I have research is pretty much an accurate list to date and use the list if I am in any doubt.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

im severely allergic to garlic .... its a pain trying to find pre made meals and soups with out it in nowadays  ... i cant have any contact with the stuff.. my kids laugh at me and tell me i must be a vampire lol


----------

